# The Bridge Centre



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya

Anyone used this clinic at all? im doing some research looked at the LWC and The Bridge Centre... anyone else using any other clinic?

Thanks

Em xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My first cycle there was fine but I miscarried and from then on it went from bad to worse, and I moved clinics to ARGC.
Only going elsewhere did I see how inadequate my cycles been managed. I have left my reviews on
the clinic review thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=32320.15. Feel free to pm

The Lister are another gay/lesbian/single friendly clinic and one of the top 5 rates in the UK.It is a minefield, I have a friedn who was v happy with her cycles (and baby) at LWC
L x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

we went for a consultation when we were using a known donor, i didnt really rate the consultant, the building was manky, we ended up having a row in the reception area, and i cried afterwards.  when i tried to contact them again to get our donor in, they didnt call or email me or the donor back after persistant messages were left.  

but to mitigate that experience, i wonder how much of a good place i was emotionally, and didnt respond well.  plus in the grand scheme of things im not sure we were meant to use a known donor so probs good good they didnt call back other wise we would have paid lots of money for tests on someone who wasnt ever gonna work out with.

so i had a bad experience with them and am very glad we moved and things turned out the way they did.  but i know lots of people really rate them.

so i would go with how you feel.  call them up and see what you think.

aimeex


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

I just popped in - unannounced - to bridge to discuss egg share scheme and they immediately got someone to talk to me about it. I felt a bit patronised when the lady said 'I love our gay people, they are so nice' - well at least it was a nice thing to say lol! 

We wanted to use anonymous donor sperm and for us the LWC was cheaper as the bridge make you buy 10 vials of sperm even if you only need to use one or two. But its good if you're not doing iVF (IUI) beause buying 10 lots is cheaper than at LWC where you pay for each lot at a time. If that makes sense? I called round to lots of clinics and to be honest none of them were brillaint at getting back to me etc (they are in a good position where they have full client books so I guess they don't have to work hard for business?) anyway once treatment started at LWC I found them to be really friendly and attentative and I didn't feel like i was on a production line as I know some people have felt at their clinics. 

For us it was about weighing up cost/service/location. 

Good luck


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hmmm 'our gay people are so nice!'   

its like when people say 'oh i love black men theyre so beautiful' .... its like how can you make a generalisation like that!  its bonkers!

ax


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

when she said that - i felt like saying something really horrible just to be awkward.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i know i know!  im the same!  you just feel like shouting THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE SAYING!!!!!  its not that it comes from a place of mallice just a place of stoopidness!  which is like watered down mallice ... in away.  cos its just prejudiced and patronising and not treating people within certain groups as if they can all be lumped together as on thing!  even if its a 'nice' thing.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

thanks for your replys well i phoned them and im still not sure about them... she didnt really say anything wrong i just didnt get the feeling i got when i spoke with and emailed the LWC!!! DP didnt even want me to phone them as she had heard some bad things on them and didnt like there website she said it looked tacky (lol bless her!) 

Does anyone know anyone who's used the Agora in Brighton there website is nice and there close to my work which is good.... however there website says they having a waiting list for donor sperm.. i've emailed them to ask about this and a few other things this morning.. they have not come back yet.

Em xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Fingers crossed they get back to you promptly but don't surprised if it takes a day or two, if you called you'd probably get a faster response.   

There is a thread on FF somewhere about Agora if you do a search for it


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes I'm using the Bridge Clinic at the moment, on my second cycle of IVF with ICSI this time, any questions plese ask. I've been an egg donar to them previously, so allin all haveknown them for some 7 years and an't recommend them enough.  There are a few things you probably need to know which will help.  One their communication isn' the best but then they are the busy constantly, hewho shouts loudest and all. There success rates are worth shouting for though.  Secondly, they won't always offer the full treatment.  If your going to use them and pay privately make sure you don't take risks, go all the way first time, IVF with ICSI if you can afford it, this maximises the success.  Questions please ask....  hope that helps a little!

On final point they are the most amazingly friendly helpfuk people you'll ever meet, they don't judge and tey never question and they always make your partner feel part of everything.

Good luck XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Doninique it is so funny when you said



Dominique123456 said:


> the lady said 'I love our gay people, they are so nice'


When I did get pregnant there (after being phoned at 2300 on a Sun evening to be told I had probably miscarried and left hysterical, thank God I work in the NHS and managed to ring an on call consultant at my hospital, be reassured and get a scan at 0800 the next morning) fortuantely my scan the following day was fine, and the following week there was a HB, it was the week after that we went to see the very strange, older lady who does the pergnancy scans. Once she kept calling my donors partner, who is 10 years younger and came with me 'the boy' and then the following week when she couldn't find a HB she said assumed that he was my partner (despite our notes being v clear how the 3 of us fitted together) and shut him behind the curtains, then said to him when I was getting dressed- take her away for 'a romantic weekend to get over things'. I know she meant well.

L x


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Lol JJ1 some people should need a license before opening their beaks! How bizarre, I hope you laughed about it later and she didn't upset you!


----------

